# Columbus/FT. Benning, Georgia!!!



## matthew lucier (Mar 4, 2021)

Southern "SODA" Bottles or Northern "POP" Bottles. 
I'll wait. All of them are special, so pay attention people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 17, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Southern "SODA" Bottles or Northern "POP" Bottles.
> I'll wait. All of them are special, so pay attention people.
> 
> 
> ...


All SODA BOTTLES. 
First is my big Ike bottle. A "Try Me" drink bottle. A topaz bottle. A Double Cola that's been "decocainized" A diet rite and tab first diet sodas and a local business owner Buck's ice and coal. A "SODA" produced by Coca Cola of Columbus Georgia Coca-Cola from Fredericksburg with a ribbon and bow. A blue Coca-Cola bottle and a green Coca-Cola bottle. An RC Cola bottle, ACL. A NeHi Cola embossed and a NeHi Cola ACL with a Canada dry, no relation. and last is my barqs root beer embossed and my Dr pepper you know, one bottle made in two states and two cities Columbus Georgia on one side and Phenix City Alabama on the other side. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------

